# Trunk Organizer for Tesla Model 3 and Model Y



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

*For more information go to:*
https://evannex.com/products/tesla-model-3-y-trunk-organizer

*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5.00 off orders of $50 or more.*

The Trunk Organizer for Tesla Model 3 and Model Y provides you with a storage solution that is simple and effective and designed to fit perfectly in the Model Y trunk wells. Two moveable dividers allow you to create three (3) customizable storage compartments that can be adjusted easily to meet your personal storage needs. The Trunk Organizer fits inside the trunk well, hidden from view by the trunk's well cover.

The Trunk Organizer is available in high-strength black nylon to match your Model 3 and Model Y trunk interiors. The product has some side wall flexibility making it easier to insert and remove from the trunk well. Check it out...































*For any questions and/or inquiries, please email us at:*
[email protected]

*For more information go to:*
 https://evannex.com/products/tesla-model-3-y-trunk-organizer

*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5.00 off orders of $50 or more.*


----------

